#ubuntu-translators 2011-06-27
<andrejz> morning. I just found out Nightmonkey is working for Oneiric too
<andrejz> just wanted to let everyone else know this
<gtriderxc> :))
<dpm> hi kelemengabor, so it seems that bug 690248 didn't get fixed with the full language packs? :(
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 690248 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "In Maverick 'About Ubuntu' displays Natty info (affects: 64) (dups: 23) (heat: 295)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690248
<kelemengabor> dpm: nope :(
<dpm> kelemengabor, I thought the ubuntu-docs people had fixed it. Could it be that the bug wasn't in the docs, but somewhere else?
<kelemengabor> AFAIK, it was in the docs, someone committed a file from Natty to Maverick by accident, or something like this
#ubuntu-translators 2011-07-01
<andrejz> morning
<RawChid> Good morning :-)
<andrejz> morning RawChid
#ubuntu-translators 2011-07-02
<ashams> Hello, Translators
<ashams> I want to help on the next UDW
<ashams> is there any regulations before adding my name
<ashams> ?
<serfus> ashams, you mean to translate?
<ashams> serfus: yes
<ashams> serfus: to translate between ppl on Ubuntu Developers Week, En<>Arabic
<serfus> looks like you only need to add your name and channel to the list at the bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<ashams> serfus: I did
<serfus> great :)
<head_victim> And then tell everyone about it so you have heaps of people to translate for :)
<ashams> head_victim: hehe, I'll spread it across the globe ;)
<ashams> Is it that easy to create a channel, I made #ubuntu-classroom-chat-ara, is that all
<ashams> will ppl be able to join it ?
<serfus> ya, let all Arabic speakers know about it... you might want to post to mailing lists, forums and such
<serfus> ashams, see http://blog.freenode.net/2008/04/registering-a-channel-on-freenode/ about creating channels
<head_victim> ashams: I'd check with the people in #ubuntu-irc to see if there's any special requirements for #ubuntu IRC channels
<serfus> there is also an ubuntu specific doc, but it's pretty much the same
<serfus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels
<ashams> serfus head_victim : Thank you
<head_victim> You're welcome
#ubuntu-translators 2011-07-03
<trijntje> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/27948
<trijntje> How hard would it be to find out what percentage of a program is translated? For many programs launchpad knows, but what about applications that are translated elsewhere?
<trijntje> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/27948
<trijntje> How hard would it be to find out what percentage of a program is translated? For many programs launchpad knows, but what about applications that are translated elsewhere?
<andrejz> @trijntje: i think it would be best if .po files in the packages would be parsed directly
<trijntje> andrejz, are .po files included in the packages? I thought only .mo files were used
<andrejz> when a program is packaged, the .po files in the package could be examined for translated, fuzzy and untranslated strings
<andrejz> that data could be fed into software center somehow
<andrejz> i think that's much easier that looking through various upstream homepages / statistics
<trijntje> but it would require all packagers to alter their workflow, would it not?
#ubuntu-translators 2012-06-27
<scout1340793703> ciao a tutti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
#ubuntu-translators 2013-06-24
<Geochr> Hi all, is there a webpage with language stats for 13.10 like in 12.04 or 12.10 ?
<dpm> hi Geochr, the language stats are not ready for 13.10 yet, but you can do 13.10 translations in Launchpad
<Geochr> dpm, i know that
<Geochr> do yoy know if will be aavalable language stats in neare future ?
<Geochr> you* near*
<Geochr> available* (sorry i have a problem with my keyboard)
<dpm> yes, they will be available as soon as I've got some time to set them up
<Geochr> dpm, Perfect...! We are waiting for your work!  Where will you post the announcement that the stats' page is ready ?
<dpm> Geochr, on the translators mailing list
<Geochr> Do you mean on ubuntu-translators@lists.ubuntu.com ?
#ubuntu-translators 2013-06-26
<teolemon> the ddtp templates for saucy are being imported
<teolemon> not finished yet
#ubuntu-translators 2013-06-28
<dpm> good morning
